# Systemauslastung über Zeitraum anzeigen lassen



## pee (14. Feb. 2011)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein Programm, welches sich einfach über den Paketmanager von Debian installieren lässt und mit welchem ich die Systemauslastung (CPU, RAM) über einen Zeitraum anzeigen lassen kann? Am besten noch im Bezug auf einzelne Websites. Es ist mir wichtig, dass es wirklich einfach benutzbar ist und man möglichst wenig in den Configs tüffteln muss.

Liebe Grüße,
pee


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Ich kann Dir da munin empfehlen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/server-monitoring-with-munin-and-monit-on-debian-lenny

Ist auch ganz einfach zu installieren. Das ist aber nur für ein globales monitoring geeignet, ein Tool welches das nach einzelnen Wesbeiten machen kann ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## pee (14. Feb. 2011)

Habe Munin laut der Anleitung installiert. Also innerhalb eines bestehenden Webs einen Ordner für Munin angelegt, damit ich diesen über eine Domain aufrufen kann. Allerdings bleibt der auch nach einigen Minuten Ordner leer. In der munin-node.log steht auch nicht sonderlich viel:



```
Process Backgrounded
  2 2011/02/14-22:11:08 MyPackage (type Net::Server::Fork) starting! pid(15022)
  3 Binding to TCP port 4949 on host *
  4 2011/02/14-22:15:02 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:43562" Local: "127.0.0.1:49    49"
  5 2011/02/14-22:15:23 Server closing!
  6 Process Backgrounded
  7 2011/02/14-22:15:23 MyPackage (type Net::Server::Fork) starting! pid(15433)
  8 Binding to TCP port 4949 on host *
  9 2011/02/14-22:20:01 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:52969" Local: "127.0.0.1:49    49"
```


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Überprüf nochmal, ob der Ordner wirklich dem muniun user gehört und dass Du munin auch neu gestaret hast nach der config änderung. Dann warte etwas länger.


----------



## pee (14. Feb. 2011)

Der Ordner gehört Munin


```
drwxrwxrwx  2 munin munin    4096 Feb 14 22:14 monitoring
```
in der Config habe ich folgendes eingetragen:



```
# The next three variables specifies where the location of the RRD
# databases, the HTML output, and the logs, severally.  They all
# must be writable by the user running munin-cron.
dbdir   /var/lib/munin
htmldir /var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/monitoring
logdir  /var/log/munin
rundir  /var/run/munin
```
Als Hostname habe ich server1.*example.com* (= natürlich eine Domain von mir) gewählt.

Sollte also nichts vorhanden sein, was Munin behindert, oder?


----------



## pee (14. Feb. 2011)

Mutt meldet zudem, dass der Munin-Cron schon mehrere Male durchlief:


```
1 N F Feb 14 To root@... (   4) Cron <munin@...> if [ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ]; then /usr/bin/munin-cron; fi                                 
   2 N F Feb 14 To root@... (   4) Cron <munin@...> if [ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ]; then /usr/bin/munin-cron; fi                                 
   3 N F Feb 14 To root@... (   4) Cron <munin@...> if [ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ]; then /usr/bin/munin-cron; fi
```


----------



## pee (15. Feb. 2011)

Über Nacht immer noch nichts im Monitoring-Ordner. Soviel zu Munin und »einfach«.

Ich habe das Problem, dass mir der Arbeitsspeicher auf dem Server gestern und heute offenbar voll gelaufen ist. Der Server lies keinen Connect mehr zu, nach dem Restart ging wieder alles. Ein Mitarbeiter vom Rechenzentrum, dass dies in 99% der Fälle eben ein Volllaufen des Arbeitsspeichers ist. Ich würde gerne wissen, was den Arbeitsspeicher lähmt und wie ich das verhindern kann.


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2011)

Poste bitte mal die vollständige Datei /etc/munin/munin.conf


----------



## Moestchen (15. Feb. 2011)

Also ich habe mir munin am WE auf dem Server eingerichtet und es funktioniert problemlos. 

Bin wie folgt vorgegangen:
1. In ISPc3 eine eigene Domain und Web (munin.MEINEDOMAIN.DE) eingerichtet,
2. in der Muininkonfiguration (/etc/munin/plugin-conf/munin.node) den Pfad zum htmldir geändert (/var/www/clients/clientX/webY/web),
3. die Benutzerberechtigungen geändert 
   (chmod munin:munin -R /var/www/clients/clientX/webY/web && chmod 755 -R /var/www/clients/clientX/webY/web),
4. den Benutzer munin der Gruppe www-data und den Benutzer clientX der Gruppe munin hinzugefügt (adduser munin www-data && adduser clientX munin) und
5. da es dann noch nicht ganz funktionierte den webuser der Gruppe munin hinzugefügt (adduser webY munin).

Hoffe ich habe keinen Schritt vergessen (habe die Quellen gerade nicht zur Hand), aber so funktioniert es bei mir - vor allem als eigenes Web mit entsprechend eigenen Traffic- und Quotabeschränkungen.


Kommt denn physikalisch was in deinem Ordner an oder liegt es z.b. wirklich an den Rechten? Den Dienst hast du auch neu gestartet (/etc/init.d/munin-node restart)?


----------



## pee (15. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste bitte mal die vollständige Datei /etc/munin/munin.conf




```
# Example configuration file for Munin, generated by 'make build'

# The next three variables specifies where the location of the RRD
# databases, the HTML output, and the logs, severally.  They all
# must be writable by the user running munin-cron.
dbdir	/var/lib/munin
htmldir	/var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/monitoring
logdir	/var/log/munin
rundir  /var/run/munin

# Where to look for the HTML templates
tmpldir	/etc/munin/templates

# Make graphs show values per minute instead of per second
#graph_period minute

# Graphics files are normaly generated by munin-graph, no matter if
# the graphs are used or not.  You can change this to
# on-demand-graphing by following the instructions in
# [url]http://munin.projects.linpro.no/wiki/CgiHowto[/url]
#
#graph_strategy cgi

# Drop [email]somejuser@fnord.comm[/email] and [email]anotheruser@blibb.comm[/email] an email everytime 
# something changes (OK -> WARNING, CRITICAL -> OK, etc)
#contact.someuser.command mail -s "Munin notification" [email]somejuser@fnord.comm[/email]
#contact.anotheruser.command mail -s "Munin notification" [email]anotheruser@blibb.comm[/email]
#
# For those with Nagios, the following might come in handy. In addition,
# the services must be defined in the Nagios server as well.
#contact.nagios.command /usr/sbin/send_nsca -H nagios.host.com -c /etc/send_nsca.cfg

# a simple host tree
[server1.MEINE-DOMAIN.de]
    address 127.0.0.1
    use_node_name yes

# 
# A more complex example of a host tree
#
## First our "normal" host.
# [fii.foo.com]
#       address foo
#
## Then our other host...
# [fay.foo.com]
#       address fay
#
## Then we want totals...
# [foo.com;Totals] #Force it into the "foo.com"-domain...
#       update no   # Turn off data-fetching for this "host".
#
#   # The graph "load1". We want to see the loads of both machines... 
#   # "fii=fii.foo.com:load.load" means "label=machine:graph.field"
#       load1.graph_title Loads side by side
#       load1.graph_order fii=fii.foo.com:load.load fay=fay.foo.com:load.load
#
#   # The graph "load2". Now we want them stacked on top of each other.
#       load2.graph_title Loads on top of each other
#       load2.dummy_field.stack fii=fii.foo.com:load.load fay=fay.foo.com:load.load
#       load2.dummy_field.draw AREA # We want area instead the default LINE2.
#       load2.dummy_field.label dummy # This is needed. Silly, really.
#
#   # The graph "load3". Now we want them summarised into one field
#       load3.graph_title Loads summarised
#       load3.combined_loads.sum fii.foo.com:load.load fay.foo.com:load.load
#       load3.combined_loads.label Combined loads # Must be set, as this is
#                                                 # not a dummy field!
#
## ...and on a side note, I want them listen in another order (default is
## alphabetically)
#
# # Since [foo.com] would be interpreted as a host in the domain "com", we
# # specify that this is a domain by adding a semicolon.
# [foo.com;]
#       node_order Totals fii.foo.com fay.foo.com
#
```
@Moestchen: Mit der Anleitung von http://www.howtoforge.com/server-mon...n-debian-lenny konntest auch du nichts anfangen?


----------



## Moestchen (15. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von pee:


> @Moestchen: Mit der Anleitung von http://www.howtoforge.com/server-mon...n-debian-lenny konntest auch du nichts anfangen?


Im Gro ist es doch fast identisch, lediglich:
- liegt das html-Verzeichniss bei mir in keinem Unterverzeichnis 
- habe ich die Berechtigungen angepasst (bin noch auf der Suche nach dem entsprechenden Thread).

Kommen die Dateien denn nun eigentlich in deinem html-Verzeichnis an?
Was steht in den Mails von dem Cronjob-Aufruf?


EDIT:
http://www.debianroot.de/server/ser...n-lenny-installieren-und-einrichten-1024.html
hatte ncoh einen englischen Forumsbeitrag (ich glaube von Till oder Falco), finde diesen aber gerade nicht in meiner History.


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Feb. 2011)

@pee ich hatte auch anfangs den Ärger das Munin sauber lief, aber mir keine htmls schrieb. Seit ichs wie folgt gelöst habe geht es 1a.
Munin schreibt bei mir in das Standartverzeichnis /var/www/munin welches auch munin gehört. Ich habe dann einfach nur einen Symlink in das Web meiner Wahl erstellt. 
Rennt seit 2 Jahren problemlos.


----------



## Moestchen (17. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Ich habe dann einfach nur einen Symlink in das Web meiner Wahl erstellt.


Naja, das wichtige ist eigentlich lediglich den web-Hauptordner (und nicht nur den Unterordnern) dem Benutzer und der Gruppe munin zuzuordnen.
Hatte auch erst den Fehler und nur bei den Unterordnern die Rechte geändert, aber munin benötigt den web-Ordner ja auch als Einstiegspunkt.


```
3. die Benutzerberechtigungen geändert 
   (chmod munin:munin -R /var/www/clients/clientX/webY/web && chmod 755 -R /var/www/clients/clientX/webY/web)
```
Und munin muss natürlich der Gruppe www-data bzw. der Gruppe des webs angehören.


----------



## pee (19. Feb. 2011)

Hab Munin in die www-data Gruppe gefügt:


```
vim /etc/group
munin:www-data
```
Nach dem Neustart von Munin


```
/etc/init.d/munin-node restart
```
und einigen Minuten, ist der Ordner weiterhin leer. :-/


```
/var/www/munin
```
.. ist bei mir auch leider leer.

Habt ihr noch eine Anregung, zur Lösung meines Problems?


----------

